# أضخم مكتبة كتب الكترونيات (اتجليزي - عربي ) على الانترنت



## heshamali (19 أغسطس 2012)

*كل عام وأنت بخير
بمناسبة عيد الفطر السعيد 
أقدم لكم موقع يحتوي على الالاف من الكتب الهندسية في مجال الكترونيات (انجليزية - عربي ) على الانترنت
للمشاهدة
اضغط هنا*​


----------



## الكوكب (19 أغسطس 2012)

و عيدك اسعد. جعله الله فاتحة خير عليك و على جميع المسلمين. و بارك الله فيك و بك الكتب رائعة فعلا. شكرا لك


----------



## ali suez11 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر جميع المشاركين بالموقع على المجهود المبذول لنشر العلم ................................................تحياتى


----------



## mohammad_che (29 نوفمبر 2012)

ألف شكر لك أخي


----------

